# December Carp?



## Hammockfisherman (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone do any carp fishing this time of year? Should I be fishing deeper than usual, or am I just wasting my time?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

We used to catch lots of them while jigging Sonars for Walleyes on Berlin through the ice. Back in those days red and white was the preferred pattern.


----------



## Hammockfisherman (Dec 12, 2020)

I fish with natural bait from the shore..I usually fish close to the bank..should I be out deeper?


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I usually get them below the dams in the slack water areas while throwing jigs lots of them are snagged and where there is one there is a big school of them. I pulled a 25 over out below Deer Creek dam in January last year.


----------



## Kopfjager (Dec 3, 2020)

Should've been with me today. I was on the Muskingum at the Y Bridge and there were probably 50 or more carp in about a foot of water under the bridge. Good size to them. I couldn't believe how many there were and so shallow.


----------

